# Staggering Home after a Heavy night, Try This!!



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Now i expect us lot on here should be quite good at this!!!

Get the Drunk Home - Hysterical........You just move your mouse left to
right (no clicking) to keep him walking in a straight line. The object
of the game is to keep him walking, without falling over, by using your
mouse from left to right or right to left - you can't see your mouse
which makes it more difficult. 
Turn your sound on!

Apparently the record is 82 meters!

CLICK BELOW TO PLAY - ITS ADDICTIVE.
http://www.wagenschenke.ch/

M&D


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

That's very, very good. But is that all you do all day? PLAY GAMES? :wink:


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Brilliant Dave


54 meters and still trying !!!!!! LOL

Keith n Deb


----------



## 89259 (May 18, 2005)

Really enjoyed the game! As you say addictive.

As in real life though I got only 18 meter before falling over!

Kevbfg


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

I like it. Very good



Motorhomer


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Keith-n-Deb said:


> Brilliant Dave
> 
> 54 meters and still trying !!!!!! LOL
> 
> Keith n Deb


 Another 30 to beat the record!! :lol:


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

71 is best ive done so far.............. much easier when youve had a few :lol:


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

61 mtrs

drivin me nuts


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

Addictive...it should have a goverment health warning on it :lol: 

Good fun Dave.

MHS...Rob


----------

